# R100 Iron buck



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Does anybody know the rules and how it works? They don't say anything about it on their website.


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

there r no rules!! a buck made of steel with the fital area cut out of it.
they start at 20 yrds and then they just move it back a couple of yards at a time untill only one person is left. if u have an arrow left u r still in the game. everyone lines up at the line and fires away. it is realy fun. they usually make it back to 65 yrds or so till they have a winner
hope that answers your question. good luck and shoot straight


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

So the cut out is equivalent to the 8 ring on a 3D target? and how many arrows do you get?


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

usually yes, you get one arrow and if it brakes or someone else hits it and brakes it u r done or if u miss it and can't find it. shoot a little slower than everyone else lol


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Do they tell you the yardage or are you on your own for yardage estimation?


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

all on your own


----------



## shootthebunnies (Apr 23, 2010)

The one I have seen has a tennis ball sized hole for the cut out.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Thoe one they just did in VA it was known distance and as long as you made it in the cut out you were good. Even if someone busted you arrow you could replace it.
At 20 yards there must have been 80-100 arrows in the whole and they shot you two at a time.


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

just depends on where u r at i guess. everyone does it differently. but all in all it is a good time and hope u have a good 3-d season


----------

